# Simple Motorized Props Tutorial Video



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks so much for the video and for providing links to other tutorials and info.


----------



## Plant175 (Oct 27, 2017)

great video


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

I really enjoyed the video and wish I had better eyesight...seems like I couldn't get close enough to see the parts well enough. There is always next year!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## bleigh (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for this, it clarified one of the props i was thinking about building this year!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

You have no idea how you have inspired my husband to help out again this year! Thank you


----------



## HB Haunts (Nov 6, 2016)

Does the Wee Little Talker allow for mic input so the servo will work if we talk in thru a mic? Didn't see it on the build out sheet for where it would go


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

HB Haunts said:


> Does the Wee Little Talker allow for mic input so the servo will work if we talk in thru a mic? Didn't see it on the build out sheet for where it would go


 The newest version of the software for the Wee Little Talker does allow you to use a mic. Check out the manual on the website for more info.
http://www.haunthackers.com/software/index.shtml


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Finally got time to watch this and it was great. Many thanks!


----------

